# Famous Craft Boats?



## Brandon Parker (Jan 8, 2020)

Looking at a 2003 17' Famous Craft flats boat but can't find much as far as reviews (quality, draft, ride, etc.) Anyone have any experience or warnings? Thanks.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

That’s because it was before the look at me and what I bought post on the internet disease had become widespread. I remember those. Don’t recall them being very popular. Doesn’t help you though.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Lot better options available. Here's one:

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/2007-scout-costa-170.74036/

A 17-18 Action Craft, Hewes or Maverick are also excellent choices for your needs and budget.


----------



## Snookicide (Oct 16, 2019)

Famouscraft was the company that changed names/bought out Flats and Bay. They came around in maybe the mid 90s and Famouscraft took over around 2000 if my memory serves me correctly. They were not on the scene very long, maybe around 5 years and were built in the Sarasota/Bradenton, Florida area. I believe tha Famouscraft bought the hull and extended the cap to get the little extra length over Flats and Bay. I knew and know a few that have run them over the years and they did not have any complaints, but for the life of me remember why the company folded. I do remember many, many manufacturers having hull/transom issues in this era, and while I believe Famouscraft was one, I can not confirm it. I do seem to remember them having transom issues in the end though. 

I will say like mentioned above the name brands do hold value better and are always choices, but do not count on them supporting a product from that era. Ask the seller for a wet test. If is were selling and had an interested buyer I would not hesitate to go for a ride. Hope that helps.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Snookicide said:


> Famouscraft was the company that changed names/bought out Flats and Bay. They came around in maybe the mid 90s and Famouscraft took over around 2000 if my memory serves me correctly. They were not on the scene very long, maybe around 5 years and were built in the Sarasota/Bradenton, Florida area. I believe tha Famouscraft bought the hull and extended the cap to get the little extra length over Flats and Bay. I knew and know a few that have run them over the years and they did not have any complaints, but for the life of me remember why the company folded. I do remember many, many manufacturers having hull/transom issues in this era, and while I believe Famouscraft was one, I can not confirm it. I do seem to remember them having transom issues in the end though.
> 
> I will say like mentioned above the name brands do hold value better and are always choices, but do not count on them supporting a product from that era. Ask the seller for a wet test. If is were selling and had an interested buyer I would not hesitate to go for a ride. Hope that helps.



Pretty much spot on. They closed up shop about the time the boating industry was in the toilet...ya know...that whole 2008 thing. I have not seen one with structural issues of any kind. They are wide and heavy though. I wouldn't exactly call one a rocketship either.


----------



## Flatsgojoe (8 mo ago)

Finsleft258 said:


> Pretty much spot on. They closed up shop about the time the boating industry was in the toilet...ya know...that whole 2008 thing. I have not seen one with structural issues of any kind. They are wide and heavy though. I wouldn't exactly call one a rocketship either.


My 2100 runs 65, and floats in 11” of water. They are pretty well built but for sure Heavy!!


----------



## BigBlueNation (Dec 22, 2019)

As has been mentioned, I believe they folded around 2009 or so when the economy tanked. If I recall correctly, the company was owned by the folks that made Rinker boats (or a similar company).


----------

